# Any idea what this frame is



## brassbusterpc (Nov 20, 2011)

This came in yesterday, one of the other guys got it. Pic of the whole frame didn't take but here's the rear drop out and serial#. All the decals have been peeled off but looks like it had Gary Fisher on it. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 20, 2011)

my Gary Fisher Wahoo has that same logo on the badge


----------

